# Phrag. longifolium v. album



## John M (Apr 21, 2017)

I tend to not like longifolium; but, this one is a notable exception. I LOVE the bright, lime green colour. It's so unique and beautiful!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 21, 2017)

That is a very nice one John


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 21, 2017)

And nice form on it too!


----------



## eteson (Apr 21, 2017)

It is a very nice one. Are you breeding with it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2017)

Yay pale Phrags!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 21, 2017)

Oooohhhhh nice!!! I can't wait for mine to bloom. They are multigrowth plants but stubborn to bloom.


----------



## John M (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks everybody!

Eliseo I divided the plant a little while ago and this is the only piece to come into bloom since then. I sent the plant to the Ottawa Orchid show with a vendor friend to be sold this weekend. However, before he picked up the plant this morning, I forgot to take the pollen!!! Arrrrrgh! I had intended to put the pollen on a really nice flavum besseae and my fischeri.


----------



## Silvan (Apr 21, 2017)

I love it!
It's also my favorite longifolium.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2017)

The consistency of the color throughout the bloom is
amazing and very eye catching. I'd spot that plant the
minute I walked into your greenhouse. Outstanding!


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 22, 2017)

John M said:


> I sent the plant to the Ottawa Orchid show with a vendor friend to be sold this weekend.



Which vendor? I'll be going tomorrow.


----------



## blondie (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow wonderful bloom I would have that in my, collect in a snap.


----------



## John M (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.



TrueNorth said:


> Which vendor? I'll be going tomorrow.



Hamilton Greenhouses....Robert Gardiner. Good luck!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice clone, John!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 22, 2017)

Tough not to like such a beautiful flower.


----------



## raymond (Apr 23, 2017)

i love very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

I love green flowers!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 21, 2020)

I bought a division of this plant a couple of years ago from John. It's blooming now, but I couldn't possibly come up with better pictures, so I'll just bump his thread. I was reluctant to spend so much on a single plant, given my limited experience with this particular group of Phrags, but I'm glad I did. It's growing well with 3 new growths coming.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 21, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 21, 2020)

That's a real beauty!


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2020)

I have longifolium 'Super Charlie' and it's a winner all around for frequency of
bloom, number of blooms and a huge, healthy plant. Has anyone heard from
John lately?


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 22, 2020)

Same as mine. I agree.

I emailed him to ask if it was a division on the original clone or a selfing grown from seed. It's been over a week, but I still haven't heard from him.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 22, 2020)

John M is still around, probably busy with 'to do' stuff around his property. He doesn't come on ST as much anymore, maybe to see posts only. We exchange texts occasionally as recent as 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 22, 2020)

Wonderful to see. I have longifolium var. gracile. Probably a dozen growths, nary a bloom. I have yet to bloom a Phrag. Plants seem good, happy, no flowers even on plants bought post bloom.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 22, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I have yet to bloom a Phrag. Plants seem good, happy, no flowers even on plants bought post bloom.



Try giving them more light. They can take a lot more than you'd think.


----------

